

Commando.io open sourced on GitHub - nodesocket
http://blog.nodesocket.com/august-commandoio-open-sourced-on-github

======
805guy
Congrats on open-sourcing. When do you expect to release the premium hosted
version?

~~~
nodesocket
(Commando.io founder here) - Thanks. Our focus right now is building out the
remaining important features such as users, log-in, and the Node.js SSH
worker. Once those pieces fit into place, we will start inviting the backers
from Kickstarter into the premium hosted solution.

------
superdoor
While this is a very cool project, and I will keep a eye on it. How does it
differ from puppet / chef / fabric / capistrano, etc.

